# What is best to finish red oak projects/



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

Forgot l think to mention when asking about coffee end table sets what stain looks best on red oak does it need anything other than stain sealer or anything what are some good ones for red oak?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Oak takes most stains pretty well, but the grain can get pretty dark. You might want to practice on some scrap before you commit yourself.

I usually tell customers that oak is good only if you like lots of grain to show. - lol


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I like to use "Golden Oak" by Min-Wax (I know not too many folks here like their products). It mellows out the color of the wood without covering up the subtle characteristics. Then top coat with clear ploy.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

It depends on the effect you want to achieve. When you stain Red Oak, the dark veins really stand out in contrast to the rest of the wood. The Headboard I did here, was Red Oak with Red Oak stain, which made it really Red with no hint of yellow. Then I used 6 coats of Gloss Poly on it. It's as smooth and shiny as glass.
I am redoing my 61 year-old dining room set that was my Grandmothers, and I am using a stain color "Gunstock" which is a mix of yellow and red, but the dark veins still really stand out, which is the effect I was looking for.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just as Lew suggested, I also like to use Golden Oak stain on oak and follow it up with a coat of gloss poly.


----------



## Mikeyf56 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am in the Golden Oak camp as well.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I personally like red oak as it is so I usually don't do anything more than pale blonde shellac. However, if you are going to stain and want to minimize the dark veining that Mogebier and Sawkerf mentioned, try some experimenting on scrap with Crystalac clear grain filler prior to staining. It takes a little getting used to but works pretty well as a clear grain filler once you get it down.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gel Stains are easy to use, very forgiving & work well on Oak.


----------



## ebath (Nov 17, 2009)

Which finish looks best depends on your personal preferences. Experimenting on scraps is the best way to find out.

Since the different Red Oak species cross-pollinate very easily, there is a lot of grain and color variation from tree-to-tree. I really like to see these differences, so I use either Boiled Linseed oil followed with a wax, or AFM Naturals Oil Wax Finish.

Both of these methods are clear and really let the natural wood show. The result can be anywhere from blonde to dark red depending on the tree and the way it was cut at the sawmill.


----------



## sittingbuller (Mar 10, 2010)

For red oak, I prefer Watco Golden Oak Danish Oil to start with. I find it lighter than the Minwax golden oak. I follow up with a clear finishing wax. I have found that if this finish gets damaged it is very easy to repair.

Joe


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am in the Minwax Golden Oak followed by about five or six coats of Min Wax wipe on poly….Simple forgiving fairly easy to do and yet it looks great.


----------

